# 95 840 - Common problems?



## TIMJ1231 (Nov 8, 2008)

I am looking at purchasing a used 1995 840 with 77,000 miles in the paper. What are the known problems that arise that I should look for?

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

Best place to look is on http://www.8coupe.com/

The FAQ under Resources has a buyers guide.

And before the "Dreaded Nicasil Problem" comes up read this. http://www.e38.org/koalamotorsport/v8shortblock.htm


----------

